# Paris Opera House Themed Bedroom



## wilderstyle (Oct 28, 2008)

Hi, sounds great. Red has issues. It takes tinted primer and lots of coats. Then it is hard to change later, but if the folks agree be careful not to over use the red. You may want to do a focal wall only. I am designing a teen room with black and white and plan to use the red as a pop of color. Typical Paris design is with neutral more classic tones with pops of pinks or reds. I love the vintage wall paper idea. Check out some fabrics too. Do you know what toile is? It is usually in black and white or green and white featuring vintage like pictures on it. It is very french and yet really classic. Are your folks wanting red walls?


----------



## burlesque! (Nov 3, 2008)

Well, I'm not really too concerned about the whole "hard to change later" issue, since I'll be out of the house in two years anyway. Yeah, I was thinking about the possibilites of going with a more neutral color, but I wasn't sure how I would pull it off with all the red and gold pieces I've bought. My folks said I can do whatever I want really. The red walls were my idea. A lot of my inspiration is coming from Weber's musical, Phantom of the Opera. I'm in the band, and I'm really passionate about music and the arts. So, I'm sort of trying to make my room relfect a grand concert hall with red velvet seats and gold statues. I have no idea what toile is. Ha.


----------



## wilderstyle (Oct 28, 2008)

I decorated the stage when our small school choir did phantom. I know the look. I love music and the arts. O.K. What are you doing with the bed? Do you get a new one? It would look cool with curtains draped from a wall sconce or from the ceiling on all four corners of the bed. In the play or movie Christine had a really cool dressing table too. I did that on the stage with fabric and some irridescent beads draped over a dressing table I found at a thrift store. Sounds like you are set on the wall color. So, get some primer that can be tinted. It will take less coats that way. Trust me it is hard to get the perfect deep red. Another way to go would be to create back drops for where your sconces are by using moulding, kinda like stripes. A strip of trim then your red velvet color then another strip of trim. The They could flank either side of your bed. Then I would use a soft gold or the vintage wall paper on the rest of the walls. Have you seen gold leaf stuff. You glue it onto the trim and then brush it to make a shiny crinkle effect. They use it on frames and stuff. You need some red and gold velvet like material for pillows and curtains. I would do the walls creamy gold so I could use the red velvet curtain material. Have fun, you sound very creative.


----------



## burlesque! (Nov 3, 2008)

Oh, that's awesome! I've got an iron canopy bed and matching vanity. I definitely plan on doing something like that. I want to incorporate pearls somehow. I've been collecting them here and there. (Fake, of course.) But, I thought about finding like a cool vase or something to put them in with some fake roses. Any ideas? 

And, I have a window seat that is like cut out of my wall. I have a cushion there right now covered in red velvet. I thought about doing the inside of that all gold. 

My friend mentioned painting the walls red and doing the ceilling gold. 

And, I love the idea of creating a back drop as you said with the moulding. Yeah, my mom uses that leafing stuff all the time.

I'm slowly realizing how much of a pain this red is going to be. Honestly, I don't care what color the walls are as long as it compliments the other colors I'm using. Are you saying do like one wall red with the gold trim and then the rest a creamy gold? So the red wall would need to be one without a window, and that could be like my focal wall. Would it help if I took some pictures of my room so you can see how the walls are?

I got your message, by the way. It won't let me reply to it, though. I appreciate your help SOOOOOOO MUCH! =] Really.


----------



## wilderstyle (Oct 28, 2008)

Hey, sorry I didn't respond. I have been out of town. Yea, a focal wall. It could be the window wall. Send me some pics and I can give you better direction. Love the iron bed thing. Eww, don't care for the pearls and fake roses. Pearls can be used a lot of ways. Are they strings of pearls? You need a cool retro type small jewelry box for your dressing table with pearls and spilling out of it. Send some pics. You can't email me till you have 20 posts.
Wilderstyle


----------



## bradnailer (Nov 13, 2008)

I'm not much of a paint guy. My wife takes care of that stuff, but you also might consider checking the second hand places and see if you can find an old chandelier for the center light, kinda Phantom of the Opera-ish. Your idea sounds great!


----------

